# Acana feeding guide for puppies



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

We have been feeding Summer Acana Grasslands for some time now and she absolutely loves it, before we switched, I contacted Acana regarding feeding guides etc as I couldn't find any guideline for puppies and I was told to stick to the feeding guide on the packaging and go by her weight, but since we switched I was feeling like she wasn't getting enough food, she felt skinnier, so I slowly starded to feed her bit more than was recommended on the packaging (the guide said about 90g for her weight,but I was feeding 110g) well, we went for a vets check up on Friday and the vet mentioned Summer would do with putting on bit more weight :ugh:
To be honest I had the feeling like she wasn't getting enough and I was surprised she wasn't putting on more weight as I was feeding her already more than the guideline recommended, so after some googling and emailing, I found following:

Thank you for your email.

When you are feeding a growing puppy an ‘all life stages’ formula, like our ACANA Wild Prairie, you will need to make some adjustments to the feeding tables. For convenience I have posted an ACANA adult feeding guide below as well as the necessary modifications.

Feeding For Puppies

1 ½ to 3 Months feed 2x times recommended adult amount
3 to 6 Months feed 1½ times the recommended adult amount
6 to 11 Months feed 1¼ times the recommended adult amount
11 months plus feed the recommended adult amount


Grams/Cups per Day
Weight of Dog
Active
Less Active
1-5kg/ 2-12lbs
45-100g/½ - 1c
40-85g/1/3 -¾c
6-10kg/13-22lbs
115-170g/1-1½c
95-140g/1-1¼
11-20kg/23-44lbs
180-300g/1½-2½
150-250g/1¼-2c
21-40kg/45-90lbs
320-550g/2¾-4¾
270-475g/2½-4¼c
41-50kg/91-110lbs
550-630g/4¾-5½c
475-570g/4¼-5c
Active: 1 hour or more daily exercise Less Active: 1 hour or less

So Summer should (for her age and weight) get approx 140g a day and not 110g I was giving her, imagine if I really stuck to the 90g a day they originally told me to feed, poor Summer, no wonder she always polishes her bowl withing few seconds  I feel like the worst poo mummy in the world. I just gave her little kibble snack and will try to slowly get her on the correct amount in the next few days


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry Petra, she will get up to weight. At least you found out now. 

Is she on 2 or 3 meals? If 2, I would consider adding the 3rd meal back in just to give her a chance to adjust. 

She will be fine!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Ruth she's on 3 meals per day, but I gave her 4 today, to spread the amount slowly. She was super happy to get an extra meal today


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is still on three and would happily have 4  
I'm sure Summer will soon make up weight. Mind you, some pups are naturally leaner than others. Under her fluff Dot is a skinny bean. I talked to the vet as she eats plenty is wormed regularly and I felt she was too thin, but he didn't seem concerned , her coat is in good condition, she is growing and putting on weight and she has bags of energy.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up about it Petra, it was an honest error and at least you've found out now and are taking the necessary action. (This might also have been a contributing factor in the issues you had with Alex, if she was a little hungry she may have felt a bit snappy/grumpy? I know I do when I'm hungry!!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Caira said:


> Ruth she's on 3 meals per day, but I gave her 4 today, to spread the amount slowly. She was super happy to get an extra meal today


Ah good! I'm sure she did enjoy it! 



Marzi said:


> Dot is still on three and would happily have 4
> I'm sure Summer will soon make up weight. Mind you, some pups are naturally leaner than others. Under her fluff Dot is a skinny bean. I talked to the vet as she eats plenty is wormed regularly and I felt she was too thin, but he didn't seem concerned , her coat is in good condition, she is growing and putting on weight and she has bags of energy.


Nina is lean like her mum! She still has 3 most days (plus extras) and would also love 4! I too was concerned but the vet said she's just finely built.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I had the exact same experience with Rufus. I followed the guidelines on the bag and he actually lost weight between two of his puppy needles!  I felt terrible and like an unfit parent. The vet said energetic pups need a lot more.


----------

